# Lure Choice?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Guys, I need your advice. I have been out of ice fishing for some years and hope to start again late this winter. My tackel box seems to have taken a trip without me, so I would like your help restocking the same. Target perch and walleyes. Size, color, brand, etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Perch colored hali, glow genzworm, and a perch #3 chubbydarter


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

Swedish Pimples, Kastmasters, Rapalas, Northland Fire-eye Minnows, all will catch fish at times. A stiff rod and heavier size lures pay off,especially when you fish outside. Keep jigging. 
Hook, minnow and splitshot with a bobber, jigged occasionally,has always been my best fish catcher.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Walleye:
Buckshot Rattle Spoons, Chubby Darters in #4-5, Jiggin Raps, Kastmasters, Frostee Spoons, Forage Minnows, Lindy Rattl'r, Agitators

Perch:
Halis, Genz Worms, Swedish Pimples, Genz Worms, And any of the above that I mentioned for walleye will work also. Some with a 4-7" dropper and some just in a small size


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

theodore said:


> Swedish Pimples, Kastmasters, Rapalas, Northland Fire-eye Minnows, all will catch fish at times. A stiff rod and heavier size lures pay off,especially when you fish outside. Keep jigging.
> Hook, minnow and splitshot with a bobber, jigged occasionally,has always been my best fish catcher.


How you you think the Fire-eye minnows will work on trout? We don't have much opportunity to go after Pike or Walleye around here.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

buggy, Put some of those little colored marshmallows on them. An absolute trout slayer.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

theodore said:


> buggy, Put some of those little colored marshmallows on them. An absolute trout slayer.


You serious, or are you being a wise guy?


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

Buggy, Some of both. I have never caught trout, but have camped several times at Henry's Lake by Yellowstone and the shorefishermen were catching them on marshmallows.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I did a podcast on lure choice (my top 10) in response to other recent PMs I've received.

http://www.nicksimonson.com//index.php? ... &Itemid=31

Scroll down a bit to "Our Outdoors: Tried and True Ice Tackle"

Just click on this link and make sure your speakers are on! My top choices for chasing walleye, perch and other gamefish in this area.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Genz Worm is by far my number one used lure. I always have a Genz Worm down one of my fishing holes.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

genz worms, red hooks, glow hooks (for tipups or dead sticks), buckshot spoon. if you just want to start out with one all around thing go get a bunch of genz worms in various sizes


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> I did a podcast on lure choice (my top 10) in response to other recent PMs I've received.
> 
> http://www.nicksimonson.com//index.php? ... &Itemid=31
> 
> ...


Good informatioon Nick. :thumb:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

theodore said:


> Buggy, Some of both. I have never caught trout, but have camped several times at Henry's Lake by Yellowstone and the shorefishermen were catching them on marshmallows.


Oh, boy, I have caught some really nice trout out of Henry's. Been there many times.


----------



## ajthompson_9 (Jun 24, 2005)

How does everyone fish their genz worms? Just those, or tipped with live bait, too?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I always tip my genz with something....usually something small like a minnow head, tail, wax worm, etc.

I've been falling in love with using all sorts of jigging raps of various brands and assortments (I call all swimming lures jigging raps). With one lure creating a lot of action to bring them in and another deadstick next to you with something small with subtle action....usually one of them will get bit.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

ajthompson_9 said:


> How does everyone fish their genz worms? Just those, or tipped with live bait, too?


I like to t bone a blue spike then wax worm and then a red spike it seems to work fairly well for me


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> How does everyone fish their genz worms? Just those, or tipped with live bait, too?


HORIZONTALLY. I think that if you get angled, you lose a lot of the natural appeal of a genz worm. Make certain your knot is cinched at the 12 o'clock position on the hook eye. Check this OFTEN.

I like whole small crappie minnows/chubs most often for perch and walleye, and a Berkley Power Wiggler threaded on the hook like a "tail" for the body of the lure when targeting just perch, or bluegills.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok, so I'm a year late. Nick have you got a printed version of that podcast? I'm on dialup. Thanks. Dick


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> I'm on dialup.


What...That's still an option?!? :lol:


----------

